# Short grass hay wont work in my baler



## Eric (Aug 13, 2011)

Does any one know what baler will handle shorter grass hay mixed with some alfalfa? I have a Vermeer 504M Classic that just wraps the grass all the time on the rolls. I have tried bone dry hay to having a heavy dew on the windrows. Nothing works. I want to stay with a 4x5 baler. I am looking for ideas of another brand to try. A Vermeer dealer says with young short grass, that no baler can handle that grass with out going to a 4x4 drum baler. Any thoughts Thanks


----------



## bigdoug43 (Jun 23, 2011)

Don't get a New Idea 4845. I have one. It makes 4x5 bales but doesn't do well with short hay. The bales are light and not too dense. It does great on first cut (which is longer hay), but second cut - not so good.


----------



## wdanders (Jan 16, 2011)

one thing i have found with short hay is you have to make a good big windrow. even if you have to make several round to make a good size windrow. it takes a good consistant row for it to start a core. maybe this will help. it did for me.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Short grass(second cutting or later) can be a problem some years especially if it has been dry. If you do not have one, I recommend you get a pull type wheel rake(v rake). When grass is fairly short I tighten my windrows up made by the rake and rake fairly quickly (5-6 mph or more). This causes each side of rake material to be "thrown" on top of each other building a higher windrow. This seems to help the baler considerably in short grass. I use a green baler.

Regards, Mike


----------



## LaneFarms (Apr 10, 2010)

try running around 1500 rpms and picking up your ground speed a little.


----------



## hayray (Feb 23, 2009)

My NH BR 730 picks it up no probs. But you can slow rpms a little to start a roll.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

A BR700A or BR7000 series New Holland will roll it, and make a nice bale. But as others say, there are tricks of the trade. Make a big windrow if possible, and when you start your bale, slow the tractor engine to 3/4 or 1/2 speed, but keep the ground speed up. My experience has come from baling very fine dry wheat straw with New Holland's BR780A (5x6). I'm thinking the 4x5 is the BR740A and the BR7060. I would ask around before buying a BR740, as the first gen BR's had some bugs to work out.


----------



## Chessiedog (Jul 24, 2009)

I agree with these last post . I have BR 770 and in short , dry anything ,you got to keep cramming it in , an slow the RPM's down . Also if that windrow doesn't go all the way across the your pick - up you better be weaving across it a lot .


----------



## geiselbreth (Feb 21, 2010)

all the belts and rollers cause alot of wind at pto speed my 605m does good at between 40 and 450 pto rpm none of the round balers like shart hay


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Make the biggest row you can, rake four or more rows together if required.

Slow PTO rpms but maintain the same ground speed I.E. idle down but shift up.

If teh forecast is favorable rake one day and allow to dry completely then wait till the next morning and roll it while it's still tough from the dew.


----------



## hayray (Feb 23, 2009)

wheezie said:


> try advancing your tooth timing on the side of the pick up and make sure your windgaurd is down as low as it supposed to be..this may help


What is teeth timing?


----------



## DKFarms (Aug 11, 2008)

My 604 doesn't like it either. I have to take the wind guard completely off or the short hay tends to fly up and pile up on top of it. I have to slow down the PTO speed about 400 rpm and drive real slow to start the bale. Once it's a about a foot in diameter, then I can speed up. As others have said, the bigger windrow the better. Check your cam follower bearings. If they are bad, then the pickup reel won't deliver the hay to the starting roller properly.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

hayray said:


> What is teeth timing?


ditto ^^^^


----------



## Iowa hay guy (Jul 29, 2010)

I wouldn't say teeth timing id call it advance or retard cam roller adjustment on the pickup teeth
More aggressive is best in light hay and about half throttle maybe even go a gear higher


----------

